# A LITTLE GOOD NEWS FOR A CHANGE!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*A Lot of you guys know, I have gotten Thrown into taking care of my mother in her waning years. That in its Self is not a problem as I would do that anyway, the problem is I have siblings that are not willing or neither do they have the Ethics to handle it. *

*My Dad Died and Left Dr Bills so Mom Was Broke Living on Social Security, my mom lived about 30 miles for me so it was not easy to see to her as I would have liked. However at Dr's Orders Due to Memory issues we had to put her in a assisted Living Facility (not a Nursing Home) she can go and come as she Pleases. *

*I had to Pay for all of this until we could make arrangements for liquidation of property etc. Out of My Pocket.*

*To Make a long story Short, I accidentally found out that she may be due some money through the VA she was not a Vet My Dad was but Spouses are able to Get Elder Care Benefits through the VA*

*The First Check Cleared the Bank this week with back pay!*

*I guess the point I'm trying to make is Don't Make the Same Mistake we did Check with you're Local Veterans representative if you have a vet in the family! That is Home bound or in a facility it is worth the aggravation of the paperwork to get the money coming in!*

*I was able to get my Mother a thousand a month by filling out some papers. *

*I hope this helps someone out there!*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good to know, every little bit helps and what you got for her will help a lot..........


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We've been down the same road, all services that are available through your (our) state, provincial, federal governments don't usually advertise too well about available benefits. Senior,VA, etc. ---- a person has to dig out the info and at times can be time consuming.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Hassell It took me nearly a Month the way I work to get all the information together and get it mailed in and then another 6 weeks before I heard a Word from them and then they wanted some more forms signed and Notorized!

it will Sure Make what years she has Left a Whole Lot Easier!

Between her Social Security and VA benefits it pretty much Pays for her Assisted Living Facility! 
Except just a few dollars, I Sold her Land Last Time I was home so that will pay Insurance etc. and all that is really left is her Needs so I think we about got her set up where its manageable! And We Still have Her Home and 5 Acres of Land we can sell if its Needed!

It has Absolutely Lowered my Stress Level!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Reid...what a coincidence, I was reviewing similar information yesterday on VA.GOV. Happy for her (and you).

Larry


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to hear this, as of right now my Mom lives with my sister, but we have been thinking of assisted living as things worsen with her health. she is almost 88.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

This is a hard time in a our lives when we have to do this for our parents. They have done so much for us.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

TheDuckMaster said:


> Reid...what a coincidence, I was reviewing similar information yesterday on VA.GOV. Happy for her (and you).
> 
> Larry


They Sure Don't Advertise it I guess they don't want too many People to know about it, and family members that has never been in the Military Don't have a Clue!

Thank Goodness I Clicked on that Link and Found enough Information to Ask Questions to the Local Veterans Representative!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Glad to hear this, as of right now my Mom lives with my sister, but we have been thinking of assisted living as things worsen with her health. she is almost 88.


She can get it even if she has just been Homebound but you need to get it started because they only Backpay from the time you fill out the paperwork the thing is she may have been able to get it for years!

I know my dad was homebound for two years and they struggled to keep the bills paid this would have absolutely helped him out! What a Shame the way they treat our VETS!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Reid...please keep us up to date on the results of your request.

I learned this last week and this applies to all Vets except those with certain discharges. Do not only go online to VA.GOV because there is allot of info to learn and read.

So you should read whats on VA.Gov and then call other support groups, the local VA, Marine/ Army,Navy,Airforce and Reserve clubs. The Veterans of Foreign Wars and the American Legion are also good sources for help. In my state a County VA group is available so ;look to your local government also.

Not to mention I discovered as you with your mother, spouses of vets, children etc. Some benefits are available if your family needs occurred after you discharge, retired or not.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What a blessing that you found this information Richard.


----------

